# engine start blocked by immobiliser?



## meakylad (Feb 4, 2011)

woke up one morning to find my car would fire up and just die instantly, had no sign of any power to the dashpod, really puzzled me because i have already had the dash pod repaired due to the normal eratic fuel and temp readings. 
i have had it plugged in to a snap on diagnostics machine and the fault 'engine start blocked by immobiliser' came up.
any suggestions to help me get this problem fixed? thanks in advance, jake
also forgot to add the dashpod is working perfectly again but the problem persists?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Do you have another key fob to try.
Hoggy.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I had the same code come up this week I replaced the batteries in the fob and it's been fine since


----------



## meakylad (Feb 4, 2011)

tried both key fobs! that what i initially thought but seems it was abit of wishful thinking! could it have something to do with the dashpod being intermittent as it happened at the same time? thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi meakylad, Disconnect the negative lead from battery for 10 minutes, make sure door closed (dashpod not energised) when reconnecting & try to get good connection 1st time with no sparks.
Hoggy.


----------



## meakylad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi meakylad, Disconnect the negative lead from battery for 10 minutes, make sure door closed (dashpod not energised) when reconnecting & try to get good connection 1st time with no sparks.
> Hoggy.


il try this now fella, thanks a bunch! see you in half an hour! haha


----------



## meakylad (Feb 4, 2011)

just managed to get it started, tried the other key but once started the other key worked aswel! my only trouble now is the lights on the dash only work while driving with the lights on, sidelights give me the miles reading and time etc but no fuel guage or temp and no trip computer reading etc? also my drivers window no longer goes up or down when you open and close the door? its gone crazy! any suggestions?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Meakylad, Window probably just need a reset, because of disconnecting battery.

windows all the way down.release switch
windows all the way up, release switche.
Hold switch up again for 5 secs.
Some times works better with the doors open.

Hoggy.


----------



## meakylad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Meakylad, Window probably just need a reset, because of disconnecting battery.
> 
> windows all the way down.release switch
> windows all the way up, release switche.
> ...


on my way out again! wont be long  haha


----------



## meakylad (Feb 4, 2011)

you my friend have fixed my window! now can you fix my intermittent dash! haha, its such a pain, the car will only start when i turn the lights on, with the lights off the car will still run but there is no sign of any power on the pod at all, when you switch the sidelights on i get the miles and clock reading but no trip etc and then if i put my main beam on everything works fine? could this be my inferior dash pod fitting? it worked fine for ages, could one of the connectors have rattled loose? or does it sound more like a fault somewhere? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi meakylad, poor connection or bad earth some where.
I would check links/fuses on top of battery & fuses side of dash for a start.
Hoggy.


----------



## meakylad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi meakylad, poor connection or bad earth some where.
> I would check links/fuses on top of battery & fuses side of dash for a start.
> Hoggy.


back outside i go! thanks for your ongoing help, where would i be best checking for bad earths etc or is that a stupid question? thanks a bunch by the way


----------



## scooterist (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, sorry to jump into your thread, but I'm also having trouble with the immobiliser. Started one year ago sporadically, now getting worse. Brought the car to audi, who said the dashpod needed to be replaced, as it was not allowing engine start even when the key was recognised. Sometimes however engine start was allowed even when the warning light was blinking. Go figure. Anyway, they quoted 1000€ for a new dashpod + installation and coding of all keyes. Sigh. What I do now is to turn the key to ignition, but not crank the engine until the yellow key goes off. So far this has worked out. So now I'm desperately looking for alternative solutions. Does someone have a spare dashpod or know of a company that can repair the immobiliser chip in the dashpod? Apart from the immobiliser the dashpod works 100% (well, the clock adjustment pin is not working). 
I found these instructions on how to switch and recode the dashpod: http://www.bigmassive.co.uk/blog/2009/0 ... xperience/
I'm also wondering whether the issues could be voltage related, since they are sporadic? My alternator died and was replaced this summer, almost draining the battery. But I did not replace the battery since it is less than one year old. Voltage measured from VAGCOM is 11.9V. Measured from the battery it's 12.5V, and climatronic code 20 gives the same. I've also read somewhere that a faulty dashpod may cause the battery to drain. Oh why Audi do you let us suffer from these crappy dashpods? I will do some measurements tomorrow and look for poor connections in fuses, battery leads, etc.
/Scooterist


----------



## direct (Jan 12, 2012)

They can repair audi dashboard/ instrumental panel for £135 or 165 in 3 days + 2 years warranty
ACtronicsLTD
Unit 5, The Point
De Grey Road
Colchester
Essex
CO4 5YQ
United Kingdom

http://www.actronics.eu/en
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Instrument-Cl ... 6992836058

after you can have a problem with immobilazer
Solution:
1)disconnect (-)wiring from the battery in 10 min and reconnect (all doors should be closed and everything switched off: light, music etc)
2) insert ignition key (and do not turn in 10 secundes)
3) start a car as usual


----------

